# Husqvarna 440 replaces the 340...



## ClydesdaleBurner (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my first post in The Gear forum.  Very exciting stuff.  I'm finally getting a chain saw.  Tired of borrowing my friends saws.  This is stricly a homeowner saw, used a few times a year.  Anyway I was already to buy the Husqvarna 340, as I had read good reviews on it and it fit my budget.  So when I get to my Husqvarna dealer I find out that they have been replaced with the 440e.  The problem is I like to read reviews or get some feedback on an item before I purchase it, but since this 440 model is new I can't find anything about it.  Apparently its been available in Europe for a little while, but its new in the US.  Husqrvarna's USA website doesn't even have it listed yet.

So does anyone out there know anything about this saw?  What changed from the 340 to the 440?  As far as I can gather I think the 440 is more efficient and has a cleaner emissions.  From what I've read this is a bad thing as far as power and torque of the saw go... 

Any input on this saw would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ManiacPD (Sep 30, 2008)

From what I can tell it seemed that Husqvarna had about 6 saws all within 1 lb and 1 hp of each other (141, 142, 240, 340, 345, 350).  So they killed some of them and revamped what was left. For my own use I chose the 345 at the time, which had the highest power to weight ratio of the bunch.  I've heard to stay away from any Husky saws that start with a 4, but truthfully I don't know why.  I know the mufflers are shiny sliver and not dull black like mine so perhaps they have a cat in them?

They are still showing the 340 on the Husqvarna website so, if you want one, I'd see if you can find one at another dealer.  I know of 2 local dealers up here in Maine that have them in stock.

IMO, the 340 is a great homeowner saw.  If you start sawing a lot of wood you'll need something bigger.  I sawed 10 cords this year with my 345 and I will definitely have something bigger before I start on my wood for next year.

Good luck!


----------



## jrousell (Sep 30, 2008)

I own a 350- LOve it
 I read where  there newer versions with the "e" are more environmentally   safe options.. but some people had some negative thoughts abotu their performance compared ot teh non "e" ones...

 I am no expert.

 I have heard awesome things abotu the dolmar 5100 series-- you might wnat to check thos eout before committing...


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the recomendation.  I've also read all the good things about the 5100.  However there are no Dolmar dealers within 30 miles of my house.  I have two Husqvarna dealers about 10 mins away.  So that's why I went with them.


----------



## sl7vk (Sep 30, 2008)

What are you using the saw for and what is your budget?


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Sep 30, 2008)

Just general use around the house.  Also cutting up about 1-2 cords a year.  Price range around $300, hopefully a tad less...


----------



## sl7vk (Sep 30, 2008)

ClydesdaleBurner said:
			
		

> Just general use around the house.  Also cutting up about 1-2 cords a year.  Price range around $300, hopefully a tad less...



Ok, good.  1-2 cords per year is a fair amount actually.  Do you have any Stihl or Echo dealers around you?  Often Husqy dealers sell Echo as well.  How capable do you feel working on a saw alone?

I bought an almost new Dolmar 5100 on ebay for 275, always an option.

If you have a Stihl dealer near you, the MS250 with a 16" bar is around your budget.
With Echo, the CS-400 could be a good fit....

If you really want a Husky, then maybe the 445 or 450 would be better for you?


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought the Husky 340 or 440 would be about the same.  40-45CCs.  16" or 18" bar.

The Dolmar 5100 is 50CCs?  I didn't think I needed a 50CC machine.

I'll check out the Echo, but I thought Husqvarna would be a better choice than the Echo... 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sl7vk (Sep 30, 2008)

ClydesdaleBurner said:
			
		

> I thought the Husky 340 or 440 would be about the same.  40-45CCs.  16" or 18" bar.
> 
> The Dolmar 5100 is 50CCs?  I didn't think I needed a 50CC machine.
> 
> ...



I guess I was just thinking out load there....

I think 50cc is a good number, but that is probably just because that is what I bought!

You're probably right in the sense that if you think 40 is enough then go with 40.

The 440, 445, and 450 aren't field tested yet..... but typically Husqvarna does their homework.  They are doing lumber days at most Husqvarna dealers and you can try out any saw at participating dealers..... Maybe worth it to try all the saws in the 400 series.  I think Stihl is doing something similar.  Great way to see how the saw handles and cuts.


----------



## fugazi42 (Oct 1, 2008)

Clydesdale- I think the answer is going to depend on what kind of wood you are cutting. I bought a Husqvarna 445 last year. It was my first saw and i wanted something affordable and easy to handle since I was rather intimated by gas saws at that point. The 445 is a similar saw to the 440 you are considering. It was a nice little saw, but it was way too under powered for the wood I wound up cutting. It was light weight and easy to use with the .325 chain, and I would have loved to keep it as a trim/limbing saw, but i couldn't justify keeping two saws. I wound up selling it and buying a bigger saw. If you are going to consistently cut small wood, say <12" , it might do the trick, otherwise look at something bigger like the 455 rancher which has a lot more power than the 445. One more caveat about the 440/445- they need fresh gas. I had a terrible time starting mine with gas any older than a couple of weeks. It's a common complaint with these new low-emission models.

Good luck!
     Josh


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for that post.  I was planning on using it to cut firewood, mostly oak.  Anywhere up to 20" round.  

Maybe I should consider something in the 50cc range after all...


----------



## aandabooks (Oct 1, 2008)

What saws have you been borrowing from friends?


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Oct 1, 2008)

Craftsman and Homelites.... but I haven't been cutting stuff as big as I have now... up to 20" or so.


----------



## sl7vk (Oct 1, 2008)

ClydesdaleBurner said:
			
		

> Craftsman and Homelites.... but I haven't been cutting stuff as big as I have now... up to 20" or so.



What town do you live in?  Surely there is a Dolmar dealer closer then 30 miles......

Your budget was just like mine was, and it puts a constraint on things (if there was no budget then decisions wouldn't be as "fun").....

20" oak, yes 50cc would be the minimum IMHO.  A couple of extra options I'm going to throw your way.  Maybe saving an extra month or two is worthwhile considering you'll buy a saw once every 15 to 20 years.

Husqvarna 353.... 50cc ... 3.3 horsepower 11 pounds.  $400 bucks or so.
Dolmar 5100 S  50cc 4 horsepower 11.7 pounds.  $400 bucks or so.
Stihl MS260 50cc 3.2 horsepower 10.6 pounds $450 or so.

I like the lighter saws, and I'll tell you why. 
I'm 6' 175 pounds, 29 years old and in pretty damn good shape.  After about 1 hour of cutting with the Dolmar, I'm pretty exhausted.  Lugging an extra two pounds for that hour may not seem like much, BUT IT IS.  I've cut with some heavier saws, and I don't like it.  Every time I take the Dolmar out of its case, I enjoy fireing it up and using it, and that counts for something.

Last option, and one that is worth considering.... Is buying a used Makita 6400 from the HomeDepot's rental department (these are rebadged Dolmars. Makita bought Dolmar a couple of years back).  These are 550 dollar saws.  I've heard of them going from 175-250 depending on which HomeDepot you go to.  The 6400 is larger, and heavier, but very capable.  64cc, and 4.7 horsepower.  It can handle a 16-24 inch guidebar.... but is going to be HEAVIER then the aforementioned models.

Lastly, don't buy a great saw and skimp on safety gear.  You need to put away 150 bucks towards safety gear if you don't have it already.  Get chaps, steel toed, a pro-forest helmet and good gloves (chainsaw are preferable)...  This is the most important, and understated part of the equation.


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Oct 1, 2008)

I just went to my Husky dealer and started exploring my options.  The 440e was $279 w/16" bar and 41cc.  The next step up, which might be a good fit for me is the 450 w/18" bar and 50cc and $325.  The 450 weighed a whole pound more though.  11lbs I think vs 10lbs for the 440.  The dealer told me the 440 will cut through 20" hardwood no problem, it will just take longer.

I got some decision making to do.


----------



## ManiacPD (Oct 1, 2008)

If you are using it the way you'd state I don't think an 18" bar is necessary.  I've cut some big stuff with my 16" without a problem.  I'd be concerned that's too much bar for a 50cc saw.

Also, the weight listed by Husqvarna is for the powerhead only.  It does not include the bar, chain, oil, or gas.


----------



## jrousell (Oct 1, 2008)

I think a 50c saw and either a 16" or 18" bar is  the ideal setup weighing in around 11 lbs( without gas) 

 if you were doing this for  a living, or working on huge trees.. then maybe something different,. but this really is the sweetspot for most firewood burners in my humble opinion


----------



## jrousell (Oct 1, 2008)

having said that.. I have read where the 450 isn't as widely loved as the 350 it replaced (the one I have)

here is a quote fomr another site...
"... the new 450 is essentially the 350 updated to the new smog standards, adding a few extra ounces of weight in the process -- same with the new 445, etc.  One dealer, that I've had nothing but good experience with, actually suggested that I look elsewhere to find a "hold-over" 350 ..."


----------



## ManiacPD (Oct 1, 2008)

Ditto.

Somewhere someone has a 340, 345 or 350 on the shelf they'd like to sell.  I'd keep digging.


----------

